

Why Microsoft Must Stop the Surface Madness - CowboyRobot
http://www.informationweek.com/byte/commentary/personal-tech/tablets/240002530

======
Freestyler_3
I don't think they will turn around now. And personally I would like to play
with it a bit, to see if its like the ipad "experience."

I do agree that the other (hybrid) designs sound better. This is just a
product they had to come up with before windows 8 because of their touchy OS

